# WIP Warband Gorthrax project log.



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well i'm a happy chappy :grin: found setting on camera for closeups, so without hesitataion, the progress (so far) of my Death Guard.

DG Champion; this was the test model, goop/Nurgly bits are blue tack  had no GS at the time

















1 of 4 Termies; Heavy Flamer WIP


















1 of 4 Termies; Icon Bearer


















Nurgle Icon










Compulsory Obliterator WIP


























Daemon Prince Gorthrax, WIP


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

MOAR!!!

Raptors;


































































and always there to lead any DG army.......TYPHUS!!!


























Typhus was my first major conversion and use of GS, but im happy with it atm

and a spare Termie with MoS, because i can :biggrin:










































cheers C&C welcomed, appreciated and DEMANDED!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think you're off to a good start. The death guard look great.
Your raptors need a bit of work, the brass colour on them looks flat. You should take just as much time with weapons you would with anything else too.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

could be the lighting, damn clouds kept coming and going, or the paints, they are ageing and getting a bit thick...though the Raptors, are repainted, Tin Bitz with a watered down Chaos Black wash, GW washes weren't out when i painted them, will look at weapons again as well. cheers.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

really awesome job, i like your work, can i suggest that the, blood could do with a wash, it looks a little to bright, but other than that a+rep


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

as i stated in my Ork WIP thread, i plan on purchasing the foundation paints and washes from GW, so i'll be able to do some more stuff with these guys, ie bothering to highlight and adding some washes. thanks for the rep fatmantis.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Go damn more nurgle crap why can't peaple dare to be different, and do more Tsons conversions or slaanesh... that right its because its really hard to do good conversions for those factions compared to death guard.

Ok now that my rants over I would recommend dropping the red elements all together in favor of a light green or a sickly pink since the red really clashes with a otherwise very stunning set of conversions and paint scheme. Not to mention red is the color of Khorn, and is generally not a color you would see on a half dead zombie marine mutated or not.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

cheers valentine, might try and dull the red down to a pink, i'd like it to act as a contrast still though.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

have successfully dimmed the red down on the Death Guard, will have pics up shortly


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

PICS!

Typhus got himself pimped!









:biggrin:

I used a wash of Snakebite Leather on the fleshy-red parts of the Death Guard, it dulls the red down, but still keeping some of the red colouring, I'm happy with it.










While sitting there looking at my Oblit,









I decided...really hate that Oblit. head...so i got a new one k:


















I've washed one arm of the Oblit. with Snakebite, and you can already notice the difference.

I was pleased with the...mutation...with the GS on the Oblit. so I grabbed one of my spare LC-ed Termies and made him for Nurgle-y.


































enjoy XD

PS; I guess this is almost a Project Log now. so if a friendly mod can move it...Cheers :good:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

have started making my dread, WIP pics tomorrow


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

To be honest I liked the obliterator better without the snakebite wash. 
Before the wash it all looked more real and gory and really nurgly.
Now I'm not sure what to think of it.

Then again you did do a good job on al those greens in there, it really stands out.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Yilmar said:


> To be honest I liked the obliterator better without the snakebite wash.
> Before the wash it all looked more real and gory and really nurgly.
> Now I'm not sure what to think of it.
> 
> Then again you did do a good job on al those greens in there, it really stands out.


Cheers Yilmar, yer not to happy about the red anymore, gonna give it some washes and see how it turns out,


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

this is a venerable dread/ironclad/GS/Chaos Bitz kitbash for my Chaos Dread.

Used Ironclad torso, legs, kneepads, to trry and create a sense of...age? This dread has been serving the Death Guard since the Heresy, ala the cool old style helmet and body cover from ven. dread. Anywho..pics...










































cheers, C&C welcome


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Heya ladies, gents, kids and abominations,

I currently have exams but next week have more or less a whole week off :so_happy:

Sooo with 7 days off I though it would be nice to get some painting in, so I aim to paint as much of my current projects as possible, to reduce the piles of models. approx. 2 days per army project. So keep a look out cause next week photos should be a coming.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

An actual update :shok:

I rewrote my Death Guard list, and have decided I will be running a MoN Winged Daemon Prince and Chaos Lord as my HQs. Fluff wise Gorthrax is still hitchhiking with Typhus, however gamewise Typhus is a hefty cost in a 2k list, so I figure the Herald has his own business to tend to, but to keep Gorthrax in check he may send an Envoy with the Prince. Thus the Chaos Lord will be known as 'Envoy of the Herald'.

As of yet the model has not been started though I have a crappy concept pic.










At the moment I'm thinking of mounting the Palanquin on the back of a Spawn, and then integrating the Palanquin into its back. The Spawn it seems failed in his duty to Grandaddy, and thus was Spawn-ified, and is now eternally damned to carry those still loyal to the Grandfather.

The Envoy has an itch, given enough skum is slayed in battle then he may -pop-. Essentially the Envoy will be me Greater Daemon vessel. Now as its a Nurgle themed army, I need a Great Unclean One. But the current GW model is ratshit and not having the cash for FW, i began researching, and found a nice concept.










And I have decided to use the Fantasy Giant as the base, it seems to match up with the concept well.










Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my an update 2 days in a row :shok:

Through getting annoyed at GW prices in Aus i began to have a look around at prices on webstores. Coming across Maelstrom Games I noticed their lovely > £10 = Free WORLDWIDE Shipping and 'will match any price of any UK based webstore' points. I was sold. So between looking at Mael., Wayland, and Dark Sphere, I grabbed the cheapest price, and bought 2 boxes of Plague Marines off Maelstrom, with free shipping at Dark Sphere's low price of £15 (down from £20 RRP).

I also discoverd that it is cheaper for me to spend £40 on 2 FW PM conversion kits than to buy 1 single PM box at Aus GW RRP (essentially in Aus if I pay $60 [£35.80] i get 7 PMs, but if I pay £40 on FW i get enough bitz for 20 PMs, the equivalent of paying > $120 Aus [£71.60])

So I have 14 PMs coming in the mail, and am working on the credit card situation (cunts that FW are not letting me use Paypal :ireful2 to get the PM conversion sets. But nonetheless I am a very very happy chap. :so_happy:

Grish


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the FW upgrade kits, got the World Eaters kit a while back off ebay. so i fully support your decision for getting the Plague Marines


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ChaosJunkie said:


> I love the FW upgrade kits, got the World Eaters kit a while back off ebay. so i fully support your decision for getting the Plague Marines


They do look awesome aye, plus being cheaper than our RRP, seems logical :laugh:

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Though I wasn't really going to work on my logs during exams, I began to write my little shopping list for my Death Guard. Given I have 14 Marines, a Dread and a few Possessed yearning for my attention and plans in the making I decided to look over my painted and WIP models. Frankly I don't like it. Though happy with the initial test model of the current scheme the required paint:water ratio for some washes are varied and as a result all the models are looking frankly, a bit out of wack. Paired with my loathing of changing my flesh method, I have come to dislike the job I have done on them. Thus before I continue, models need stripping and a new scheme created.

So I trotted down stairs and whipped up two test models (kind of).

Both models are undercoated black.

First model has a base coat of Catachan Green, followed by a Babad Black wash, then a coat of Knarloc Green foundation (leaving some space out from the trim edge), trim and rivets in Mithril Silver, then a final wash of Delvan Mud.


























The second model was a base coat of Knarloc Green foundation, followed by a Delvan Mud Wash, trim and rivets in Mithril Silver, a Babad Black was over armour, trim and rivets, then once dry a Delvan Mud wash on trim and rivets.


























Personally I am more inclined towards the second model, with highlight on armour most likely to be in Catachan Green with a Delvan Mud chaser too tie it in.

C&C is much appreciated as it's fairly important for the direction of the army at this time.

Grish


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I have to agree with your inclination to the second model. are you planing on painting the bp and powerpack same as the trim, and also what are you thinking for the bases? seeing the entire scheme may help


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ChaosJunkie said:


> I have to agree with your inclination to the second model. are you planing on painting the bp and powerpack same as the trim, and also what are you thinking for the bases? seeing the entire scheme may help


The powerpack will be silver like the trim.
The guns will be silver with a rust orange casing
For bases I'm thinking of a kind of wasteland look

Will try and get a whole test model painted up of the second scheme, for a look-see.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I will hopefully have a new full test model painted up by this afternoon. One advantage over the old scheme is that this scheme is much faster than the other.

On another note, I have a 2k list of the army which will be my goal to aim for, before expanding from there.

List is here

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto folks more updates :biggrin:

This is the second paint scheme on a whole model. Yes there are mold lines, and the trim is sloppy in places, but as it is only a test model, I don't think it matters.


























Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

An update on the Plague Marines.

I bought two boxes of Plague Marines and started looking at them recently. seeing as I will be getting 2 sets of FW Death Guard conversion kits towards the end of the year, I wanted a mix of marine looks. Then comes the issue of the Plague Champions. Seeing as the Plague Marines are all 4 piece sets (body, pack, and arms) and in metal there isnt really a huge conversion potential outside of giving them plastic arms. However I stuck to my guns and set upon the Champions first.

This (not my model by the way, but the best picture I could find of the boxed Champion) is the model as it comes in the box.









For the first, it was the most difficult, and messy. I had to cut the head of the model off, trying to save the neckguard, then take a drill to the stump of a neck it had, and drill a reasonable hole so the head could fit in normally. It worked good enough for me. So I gave it the CSM Nurgle Champion head, and the pointing Powerfist. I cut the boxed shoulder pad off above the elbow guard, and on the powerfist i cut off the top of the arm 3/4 up the elbow pad and pinned the two pieces, in order to use the given shoulder pad (i like the subtle MoN on it). This one is still WIP painting, with the Bolter arm and pack to go. (oop I know i have to do his eyes as well as redo his little horn cap thing and his apron  well tabbard)


























For the second, I simply used an outstretched bolt pistol hand, swapped in a bolter and added the CSM Nurgle Champion shoulder pad. For the Powerfist I did the same as the first model, however I used a Terminator fist instead. This one is currently just primed.


























Then one with both










I developed a new fleshy sinew scheme using a coat of Tallarn Flesh, Ogryn Flesh wash, Tallarn Flesh highlight, Baal Red wash, Deneb Stone highlight, Leviathan Purple Wash. I like the look of it so far.

I plan on giving the eyes and flesh/sinew a little varnish coat to look wet.

Just brainstorming here, but I'm thinking of doing the bolter cases brown, will paint it and see if I like it or not, but we'll see.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Well here we are again with another update.

I've done for painting in the last week then i have in a month, and all thanks to a 7m steel girder and some termites  so basically i had to move all my stuff, so now it's in the main house at my desk, thus ease of access boosts motivation to paint to a whole new level.

Anywho I have finished off 2/4 Plague Champions (the other two will be from the FW Conversion Kits that i hope to get in the new year). Much like my Index Astartes: Red Wolves thread, I'm hoping to do something similar with Warband Gorthrax, just so I can have some fun with the fluff of the army and give these squads some names, to make things a bit more colourful. Something to think about no doubt. Anyway rambles are fun, but you've all come to look at pictures  so onwards to piccies:

EDIT: please excuse the poor pic quality, i was having my retinas burnt out by the full sun on my nice white backdrop

Plague Champion <insert name>:

































Plague Champion <insert other name>:

































Both:









Working on some Possessed at the moment, so might post them one by one, then once the squad is done take a group shot, or something.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

We all like MOOOAR!


































More to come as we go.

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I am liking the highlighting on the pinky purple on your possessed models a LOT, they look really first class.

The green is a suitably nice green shade too, these guys are looking fab!

Just get those bases done :wink:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> We all like MOOOAR!


MOAR! yes we do!

Looking good Grish! 

I think the green could use some drybrusing with a lighter shade just to finish it off. The pink/red parts are great but again MOAR highlighting. 

You have done a good job on these and they will make a good looking army when your done 

Keep the updates coming!

LTP


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

MOOAR again.

Finished him last night, a few touches up are needed here and there, otherwise he's done.


































Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The latest Possessed to be completed.










































I must say I have enjoyed every moment of painting these Possessed so far. Though not the best unit in C:CSM, they are the best kit to make. Its very versatile and adds great bits for other CSM models.

The next Possessed will be done as a tutorial, so anyone who was curious can see the steps I am taking with these models.

Grish


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the wings on the DP. I have not decided what I think about the colors but the green stuff mods are nice.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto folks, a few Red Wolves have been done as a hiatus from the Death Guard. The hiatus came up because I decided to make one of the Possessed a tutorial stage by stage, and the taking of pictures after each stage made it seem like it takes longer than it should, which was a bit off putting. Anywho, onto the show.

Grish's Death Guard Tutorial:

These steps are used to paint my Plague Marines and Possessed.

Step 1: The base primer, I use a cheap $2-3 can from a local cheapo $2 shop.

















Step 2: All armour is painted in Knarloc Green Foundation Paint

















Step 3: The armour is then given a wash in Delvan Mud

















Step 4: This is done here as it saves time. The trim and any other metal parts, being weapons or packs or pipes and wires, are painted in Chainmail.

















Step 5: All armour and metal is given a wash of Babad Black.

















Step 6: All armour and metal is given another wash of Delvan Mud.

















Step 7: Multiple schemes are used here. Items such as skulls are coated in Khemri Brown Foundation Paint. Spikes and teeth recieve a coat of Calthan Brown Foundation Paint. Skin is painted with a basecoat of Khemri Brown Foundation paint and the 'Nurgly bits' like mutations and sinew are given a basecoat of Tallarn Flesh Foundation Paint.

















Step 8: The skulls and skin both recieve a coat of Dheneb Stone Foundation paint, leaving recesses with the previous layer. Spikes and teeth recieve a layer of Khemri Brown Foundation paint, making sure to leave a portion of the Calthan Brown showing. 'Nurgly bits' recieve a wash of Ogryn Flesh.

















Step 9: The skulls and skin recieve a Delvan Mud wash. Spikes and teeth recieve a coat of Dheneb Stone leaving a portion of the Khemri Brown foundation paint showing. 'Nurgly bits' recieve a highlight in Tallarn Flesh Foundation paint.

















Step 10: Skulls and skin recieve another coat of Dheneb stone foundation paint. Spikes and teeth recieve a wash of Delvan Mud. 'Nurgly bits' recieve a wash in Baal Red. The eyes (helmeted or normal) are painted with Chaos Black.

















Step 11: 'Nurgly bits' recieve a highlight of Dheneb Stone.

















Step 12: 'Nurgly bits' are given a liberal wash of Leviathan Purple.

















Step 13: Base your model accordingly and viola he is complete!

































Here's one I prepared earlier:

































I've still got another 3 Possessed for this squad to go. with the last having the Icon of Slaanesh. My method for him will to be wearing the CSM Champion Slaaneshi shoulder pad from the CSM Marine box, another the Tzeentch one and another with the Khorne one. Working on one for Nurgle, but it gives me the option to change the icons easily.

I also have a reward system for these guys. I have some Chaos Termies to paint/repaint and my Typhus, so for every two Plague Marines i paint, i get to paint a Termie inbetween. Something to keep me going for now 

So stay tuned, more is on the way folks.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Unfortunately the light wasn't the best this afternoon so the pictures are a bit dark.

Plague Marine No #3

































Plague Marine No #4

































Up next one the cards is a Terminator repaint of the Icon Bearer on Page 1. After that I plan on finishing up this squad with it's last 3 members, then working on the Dreadnought that has sat long forgotten.

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

First off what super work on the plague marines, the green and silver on the armour look fantastic, aswell as the use of the bone and purples too look really nice and shaded nicely.

My only one small bone of contention is the plasma coils; everything on the model is shaded and highlighted nicely, but nothing on the coils. If they could be added some depth to then you would have nailed it totally.

Great stuff mate!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> First off what super work on the plague marines, the green and silver on the armour look fantastic, aswell as the use of the bone and purples too look really nice and shaded nicely.
> 
> My only one small bone of contention is the plasma coils; everything on the model is shaded and highlighted nicely, but nothing on the coils. If they could be added some depth to then you would have nailed it totally.
> 
> Great stuff mate!


ah yes dem plasma coils. I'm also not happy with them and will be going back over them soon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking stuff here Grish. I definitely prefer the darker tones that you have done on later models over the bright pink from the first page. The newer stuff has a more cohesive feel to it and isn't so glaring IMHO. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Nice looking stuff here Grish. I definitely prefer the darker tones that you have done on later models over the bright pink from the first page. The newer stuff has a more cohesive feel to it and isn't so glaring IMHO. Keep up the good work!


Cheers Midge. I also prefer the new scheme about a billion times more than the original. The original was a huge pain in the arse to keep consistent so it was just...blarg haha.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto the Terminator is done. Its being raining here so the sun keeps popping in and out of clouds so just when you hope to take a photo with light it goes.


























































Next onto the last 3 Plague Marines of the first unit!

Grish


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The termy looks great man! I really like the color you have chosen for the guts and stuff. Definitely festering and gross looking as nurgly stuff should be. Keep up the good work!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> The termy looks great man! I really like the color you have chosen for the guts and stuff. Definitely festering and gross looking as nurgly stuff should be. Keep up the good work!


Thanks Midge, glad to see a skilled painter as yourself like my work :good:

Righto the next two Plague Marines:

(Unfortunately I've just noticed that the pics are quite dark..again. Darn this weather. I'll get some clearer ones when i get a Squad pic up in the next few days)










































































The third and last member of this unit is currently WIP, which means I'm finally going to be able to paint up my Dread 

Grish


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, that is just so awesome. +rep


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The final Plague Marine of the first squad is complete:

































Thus...

Squad Himlő, led by Champion Himlő:

















plus a crappy outdoor landscape picture, the glare on the screen made it impossible to see what i was photographing, so yeah...unfocused a bit...









This mean I can now progress onto the Dreadnought...finally 

Grish


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent stuff Grish, you got some nice sculpting/converting going on. Looking forward to seeing the Dread. It'll be a good opportunity to do some freehand work on it, maybe some extra weathering effects too.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good! My only real critique is that the power fist on the champion looks a little flat. Maybe some additional subtle highlights just to give it a wee bit more definition. Other than that a nice looking squad. The horn on the champion is especially nice. Looking forward to seeing the dread.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Excellent stuff Grish, you got some nice sculpting/converting going on. Looking forward to seeing the Dread. It'll be a good opportunity to do some freehand work on it, maybe some extra weathering effects too.


Cheers Dusty! Yeah I do hope to do some freehand on the Dread, as of the design I'll have to wait and see.



Midge913 said:


> Definitely looking good! My only real critique is that the power fist on the champion looks a little flat. Maybe some additional subtle highlights just to give it a wee bit more definition. Other than that a nice looking squad. The horn on the champion is especially nice. Looking forward to seeing the dread.


Cheers Midge! Yes, I have actually being staring at that fist for awhile now wondering how to improve it, so I may take your suggestion and go for some subtle highlights.

The Dread has began, working base and upwards on him, so possibly some WIP pics one the work is a bit more substantial. I think his name shall be...Betegség

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

It's being far too long my friends. Alas real life gave me a job and good money so have had less time to hobby. Nevertheless I have been trying to get as much done as possible:

Dread WIP;









MoT Possessed WIP;

















MoK Possessed WIP;

















MoS Possessed WIP aka Dr Zoidberg;

















MoN Possessed WIP;

















The aim of the Mark Possessed are to swap them in and out dependant on what Mark I'm running, and adds some colour and individuality to the unit.

Hopefully another update sooner than a month later.

Grish


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good Grish! Always nice to see some sculpting. The dread is looking great. I'll get that banner design sorted mate. I've drawn it out in one of my sketch books somewhere.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, really great lookin chaos army you got goin on here. Lots of Nurgle armies popping up it seems. I def like the conversions you have done, seems to work really well with your army.

Keep it up!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Looking good Grish! Always nice to see some sculpting. The dread is looking great. I'll get that banner design sorted mate. I've drawn it out in one of my sketch books somewhere.


Thanks Dusty. Attempting minimal sculpting to try and get the hang of it a bit better for later on. Looking forward to seeing your banner design.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Dude, really great lookin chaos army you got goin on here. Lots of Nurgle armies popping up it seems. I def like the conversions you have done, seems to work really well with your army.
> 
> Keep it up!


Cheers Ezekiel.

---​At the moment the DG have hit the brick wall. With RL keeeping me very busy I've had less time to paint and as such when I have had the time it's being slowly turning towards my Red Wolves (link in sig). Seeing these are dual projects I'll be switching between the two every know and then, so more DG stuff will pop up sooner than later.

Thanks for your support.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Heretics,

It's been awhile.

With the advent of the new Chaos codex coming out while I was in the UK, I started up with the Warband again. This meant new models. As of now I have a bunch of primed Forge World Plague Marines and the Nurgle Sorceror and a few Cultists and Rhinos.

This issue now is that while I liked the scheme on all of the previous models it was a slow process and I don't know if I can replicate it with the new paints. So for here it seems that the Warband may be getting a new groove.

Later


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

At the moment this is about the first 1,000 points of my Death Guard force, all primed.










I'm in the process of sorting out their new colour scheme. I'm thinking something towards the Heresy Era colours, with dirty bone armour, dark green shoulder trim and corroded brass trim on the armour, and symbols. Likely to go for a grey skin tone, with pink fleshy parts to contrast. Looking forward to getting some paint on my Death Guard after their first victory a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That scheme sounds great, It'd be awesome to see a "mid" corruption force of DG. Will it not be tricky painting them all fully assembled?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> That scheme sounds great, It'd be awesome to see a "mid" corruption force of DG. Will it not be tricky painting them all fully assembled?


It's a really big thing for me, seeing as up till about a year ago everything I painted I did in single pieces. And it took a long time to get models completed. Between playing more games while travelling and the new techniques you can get with some of these new paints, I think it will be okay. Not to say that getting to some parts of the model will be tricky, but it should be worth it in the end.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I started painting up my 750 point Death Guard force, starting with the Chaos Lord, for which I'm using the Forge World Nurgle Sorceror.










































I'm happy with him, as this will mainly be a gaming army.

Also a bit of a WIP, on the first Nurgle Daemon Prince.


----------

